# hot foot



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

what are all of you doing to keep your feet warm in your waders?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i just wear a thick pair of socks. the boots on my waders are insulated a little. we rode and it was 30 degrees and it wasnt bad. i might wear two pairs next time though.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I wore 2 pairs of thick socks with my waders last time when it was snowing and my feet got pretty cold. My boots in my waders aren't insulated though.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm a duck hunter also ihave learned that you don't want to put to many layers of socks on . if you get hot and your feet sweat they wil get colder.. i just were a pair of inslated socks...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, one pair of good socks and if it gets real cold then put a hand warmer in each foot. That will keep the tootsies toasty.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

WigWam..... They might be $14 socks but they are GOOOOD Socks.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

any wool(ish) sock will work fine. make sure you do not wear white cotton(or other) socks as a bottom layer between your foot and wool sock. one pair of warm socks only. you find this stuff out real quick leanin on a tree in chest deep icicle infested water for 6 hours alot of the winter mornings watchin the sky. biggest deal is avoid foot sweat.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

cotton on any body part .. makes for a long day


----------

